# Considering converting BiOrb to brackish



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all.

I've currently got a 60l (the biggest sized) BiOrb running at the moment with nothing in it.
I've been pondering the thought of what to do with it, and I've always fancied a brackish tank, but never got round to it. So I'd like to seize the opportunity!!

I'm also aware that the filtration systems on the BiOrb's are useless. So I was also considering removing this filter system, removing the biological gravel that comes with the tank, and change it for sand, as this is more natural. To replace the filtration I would run a small internal filter.

I've never kept any brackish fish before, so I'd like some input on species. I'm aware of a few different species (gobies, puffers etc....). But if anyone here can advise me on what species would work best that would be great! 

I've been reading up on Figure 8 Puffers, and according to most websites, I could keep a single one in this tank. I'd have plenty of plants and bog wood in the tank so I don't see any problems with that idea.

Any input is appreciated 

Thanks All

James


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

nice ac-130


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I would suggest http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ as the members seem to know what they are talking about and are very passionate about their puffers


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You'll probably want to look into the gobies more than anything else. Many of the really amazing brackish water fish get a little too large for a 60L aquarium. What you could try to find is a Butis, they are a predatory brackish water sleeper and are very personable. I've had 3 different species of Butis over the time I've kept fish and I would change a tank over to brackish right now if I could find another.


----------

